# Places Classical music lovers HAVE to visit



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Aside of Moscow (Bolshoi theater), St. Petersburg (Mariinsky theater) and of course Vienna, the city of music, what other cities/countries are worth visiting for world-class Classical music? There are actually guided vacations focusing on Classical music here, but assuming I want to go independently, what places I shouldn't miss?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2019)

One obvious place is the Albert Hall in London for the annual "Proms" season.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Bayreuth to visit the theater that Wagner built to stage his works.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't know how cool this will be, but I'm planning on staying at the rooming house in Asheville NC where Bartók spent a few years and composed some of his greatest late works. 

Outside of that, I hope to see Vienna, the Royal Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, and the Dresden Staatsoper, among other places.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd like to go to Bonn to visit the Beethoven-Haus.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Been to Salzburg and Tanglewood and would like to go to the Utrecht festival someday. More locally I am thinking about the Ojai Festival where Barbara Hannigan, Tyshawn Sorey and John Zorn will be featured artists this summer.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

flamencosketches said:


> I don't know how cool this will be, but I'm planning on staying at the rooming house in Asheville NC where Bartók spent a few years and composed some of his greatest late works.


I think you mean a few months, don't you? He was there for a few months in 1943-1944. He eventually moved to NYC, where he died.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Reims Cathedral - home of the greatest composer AND poet of the 14th century. (Yeah, a whole century and he doesn't even make the list of most posters on this forum.)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If you ever find yourself in Iowa, visit Spillville, where Dvorak spent a summer and wrote his Op. 96 Quartet.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I would like to hear one of Haydn's symphonies performed at the Esterhazy Palace in Hungary.

I would like to hear the B minor Mass by J.S. Bach in the Thomas Church in Leipzig where he was employed. 

I should also go to Vienna and hear their famous orchestra in their famous concert hall.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Bluecrab said:


> I think you mean a few months, don't you? He was there for a few months in 1943-1944. He eventually moved to NYC, where he died.


I was under the impression that he'd spent the better part of both years there, but can't pretend I knew for certain the amount of time. He did indeed die in NY.


----------

